# sweet tooth remedies



## farmer_nurse (Oct 25, 2008)

:help: What are you all doing to fend off the sweet tooth. If there was no such thing as doughnuts I'd probably be 110 pounds by now. It's more than just the sweets, though. Comfort food is always high in carbs, no matter what it is. Anybody have any great ideas???


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I have found that a cup of hot cocoa fills me up, satisfies my sweet tooth, and (because of the warmth and supposed indulgence) is comforting all at the same time.

It's not the greatest thing in the world for you, but since it takes care of three things with one cup, I allow myself to have it occasionally.


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Well the hot cocoa is a great idea I use skim milk to make it.
Some ideas that I have come up with a few things that I make.
1.. is a Banana Shake I use 1 Banana (ripe) 1 1/2 cups of skim milk or skim extra(taste like 2 %) and 2 packages of spledna or 1/2 teaspoon of vanilla which ever you pefer and blend it in a blender. I use that on my banana and milk day and it cures a sweet tooth.
2... is a blueberry/strawberry shake 1/2 cup of blueberries and 1/.2 cup of strawberries, 1 cup of lowfat or nonfat yogurt, 3 teasppons of honey, 1/2 cup of skim milk and blend it together.Or you can do just the berries and skim milk and blend it ohh yeah with one package of splenda, tastes great
Those are a couple that I use on my diet that cures my sweet tooth.
I hope you find something to help with your sweet tooth.


----------



## midwsthomestead (Nov 8, 2005)

I've actually read a good healthy eating book where the author recommends a cup of hot chocolate every evening--I'm sure her version is lower in sugar n all that than mine, but baby steps!! Whilst I don't do 'diets' per se, I learned alot from her.

I make us all a cup of hot chocolate in the evenings lately and it really does count as a snack, both in reality and in our minds...that husband o' mine doesn't head back to the kitchen after his cup. I know it has calories that count the same as a eating, but I suspect it's still less than whatever he'd eat.

~~


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

some people are addicted to sugar. the only way to break the addiction is to eliminate it from your diet.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

We have had to change our whole way of eating, just got DH out of the hospital...Healthy eating, here we come...this has been working for us for snacks...
Mix lowfat Peach Yogurt with 4-6 TBSP of Free coolwhip and use as a dip for diced apples and pears. Sugar free Jello with a TBSP of Free coolwhip is good, too


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

I make my own sweets. Low sugar and high fiber. A little fills me up!

If you get store bought stuff, it's empty calories and it has appetite enhancers to make you keep wanting more and more.


----------



## floridacracker (Dec 3, 2008)

Mine are corney but...
1. warm tea w/ honey in it; I drink tea all the time w/out but the honey satisfies my sugar craving
2. frozen grapes; I have several baggies in the freezer w/ just a handful 
3. molasses! This one is really weird but I just dip a spoon in molasses and let the excess run off and then lick the spoon!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Extra gum. It's very sweet, almost no calories and it freshens my mouth.

I learned about it on the Biggest Loser show.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've been doing low carb eating for a bit, and when I MUST have some candy/sweet this is what I get...
a small spoon of cream cheese
a small spoon of sour cream
one or two packets of Splenda
cocoa powder to taste... 
mix and then nibble off the spoon.


or do the same with all but the cocoa powder and use a sugar free jello, just a bit.

With a drop of vanilla it is much like a cheese cake filling.

Angie


----------



## bekab (Oct 14, 2008)

Anybody try PB2 from Bell Plantation? I have my clients use this when their pms kicks into high gear.

It's a lowfat/higher protein powdered peanut butter and they've just come out with a chocolate peanut butter flavor. 

I mix it with cocoa, Splenda or Stevia, and a smidgen of water. Makes a little fudgy paste that really helps that sweet tooth and calories are under 100.


----------



## bluhollow-lady (Oct 26, 2008)

I too use the cup of coa-coa in the evenings when craving sweets, or just want a warm cup of something. It satisfies. And now with the frigid cold weather and snow here in Montana, it taste even better!
I love the ideas and recipes everyone shared. I am going to try a few.


----------



## tytbody (Dec 29, 2008)

yes, just stop. yup. cold turkey. When you reach, put it back and get a drink of water. You're addicted and you have to realize, food can be an addiction. Sugar is a big bad no no. It hurts but you will feel better when you take it one day at a time. one meal at a time. I'm doing it and it does get better, I say in about 2 months though.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

If you don't mind using Splenda, the DaVinci Gourmet Sugar Free syrups come in many different flavors. I am putting an order together as I plan making my own desserts and flavoring unsweetened cocoa with this. I don't need or crave a dessert or sweet since I started this (on Christmas Eve). I even make my husband pies and desserts that he gets to eat all by himself! But sometimes I might want one and it's best to have something in your pantry just in case.

Here is a link to them: http://www26.netrition.com/cgi/prices.cgi?manu_id=121. I am buying chocolate and gingerbread to start with. 

I agree NO sugar at all. I check every product. It will get easier. I loved chocolate candy like the Hershey's kisses and Reeses' but no craving for it at all now. 

katlupe


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

I have a cup of cereal like corn pops with a little skim milk. It's low fat and the milk is healthy. It fills me up and satisfies my craving for sweets.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

katlupe said:


> If you don't mind using Splenda, the DaVinci Gourmet Sugar Free syrups come in many different flavors. I am putting an order together as I plan making my own desserts and flavoring unsweetened cocoa with this. I don't need or crave a dessert or sweet since I started this (on Christmas Eve). I even make my husband pies and desserts that he gets to eat all by himself! But sometimes I might want one and it's best to have something in your pantry just in case.
> 
> Here is a link to them: http://www26.netrition.com/cgi/prices.cgi?manu_id=121. I am buying chocolate and gingerbread to start with.
> 
> ...


After studying the labels on those syrups, I have decided I could probably make my own using Stevia for the sweetener. I am trying to eat things that do not have weird chemical sounding names in the ingredient labels. So read the labels before you buy. If I come up with some good recipes with no sugar I will list them in the recipes here.

katlupe


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

I've been low carbing for a year and a half and I just don't have the kind of cravings that I used to. Goodies just don't appeal to me as much. I do still have a little something sweet every now and then:
Russell Stover sugar free mint patties - don't eat more than 1 or 2 at a time or you'll be sorry!
sugar free Jello
heavy cream whipped up with a little splenda and cocoa powder


----------



## tytbody (Dec 29, 2008)

The other thing is L-glutamine. A vitamine. it stops cravings. I just put it in water at bedtime and in a protein shake and i"m all set. Really it does work.


----------



## DC_Hound (Jan 15, 2008)

I gave up sugar and starches altogether (Atkins induction) in August 2008 and I've never felt better. (Also have lost 85 lbs!) I was totally addicted to sugar and starch. It is possible to break the addiction.


----------



## ceorlgirl (Dec 18, 2008)

A while ago I realized that when I craved ice cream, I was craving something cold and sweet, rather than just something sweet. A glass of very cold and slightly watered down juice helps satisfy my craving.( Though, it isn't as likely to be successful if there is actually ice cream in the freezer. The good news is that we nearly always buy light ice cream and I like it as much as regular. The bad news is that most ice cream has a lot of fake ingredients, especially light ice cream. Thus, I eventually want to eliminate it from my diet. Except for maybe at grandma's house.)
I also make some smoothies, which are quite nutritious and usually low calorie. Here is one I made yesterday
1 and 1/2 banana, 1/2 c. unsweetened almond milk, 8 ice cubes, a packet of raw sugar, and a pomegranate/grape/apple/someother exotic fruit juice blend(I didn't measure how much juice I used). Blend in the blender. It made two large glass fulls.


----------



## tytbody (Dec 29, 2008)

nutritious but still contain quite a few sugars, i.e. a packet of Raw Sugar. 1/2 banana still sugar and you'd have to check your fruit juices as they more then likely contain HFC.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

If its not available, you cant eat it.....There is a NO PUDGE brownie mix. It uses low fat vanilla yogurt. They are really good if you have to have some chocolate....Also the urge for a sweet is the same as the urge for a smoke. If you can wait it out and do something else the urge will go away. Then eventually you will not have the urge at all, or at least managable...


----------



## J-jay (Feb 27, 2008)

We gave up sugar for STEVIA I have lost 20 lbs in 2 years eating smaller portions. Stevia is $3.19 for 4 OZ. at Swanson.


----------



## tytbody (Dec 29, 2008)

i've done ever more with no sugar, I use stevia, hate it but I also use Agave or what ever that stuff is and lost the 20 in 4 months


----------

